# Trying to get started with some Old cameras



## OldSchoolCool (May 25, 2016)

Got some nice camera gear and i want to start taking pictures even though I don't know much about film or cameras in general. I have a lot of hand me down camera stuff but I need information regarding cleaning, operating, worthiness(would i even need it), and value. I have no idea where to start. I have some photos of my gear. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 25, 2016)

Looks like an old press camera or medium/large format camera - is it a Linhof? Cool.

Maybe try Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide. There's a guy thru them named Mat Marrash (yeah, one T) who does large format if you need to find a resource.


----------



## OldSchoolCool (May 25, 2016)

Basically, I want to know what I would need to get started. I also have much more camera stuff at home but these are the pictures i had saved.


----------



## OldSchoolCool (May 25, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Looks like an old press camera or medium/large format camera - is it a Linhof? Cool.
> 
> Maybe try Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide. There's a guy thru them named Mat Marrash (yeah, one T) who does large format if you need to find a resource.


It is linhof! Thanks for the resource. Should get me started in the right direction.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 25, 2016)

There are other people on here who know more about it than I do, they'll probably see this and post. I'm wondering if there is more than one back to the camera, that would make a difference.


----------



## gsgary (May 25, 2016)

OldSchoolCool said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like an old press camera or medium/large format camera - is it a Linhof? Cool.
> ...


Linhof cameras are not a camera for a novice, I'm afraid you will be way out of your depth unless you know someone who shoots film (large format) even loading the film is not simple

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex (May 25, 2016)

That's a Linhof Technika model III. Does that ever bring back memories! I used to tour around the country on my motorcycle with a old model III. That's before they lightened the camera considerably with the model IV. That is one heavy camera!

If your lucky there's a 6x9 or 6x7 roll back with the camera that will take modern 120 roll film. The lens you show is not for the Linhof. I assume the Linhof has a lens mounted that is folded up in the camera.

Joe


----------



## Dave442 (May 25, 2016)

I would check out Largeformatphotography.info and search for Linhof. 

It would be great to put that to use. I expect if your grandfather had that then there is a lot of other camera equipment around.


----------



## Dave442 (May 25, 2016)

This is an interesting read on the Linhof cameras:
Linhof 4x5 Technikas


----------



## OldSchoolCool (May 31, 2016)

How do you guys know i have a Linhoff Tecnika 3? Sorry if this question seems dumb. I am just trying to find all the resources.


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Jun 6, 2016)

What you have there is a 4x5 camera (lets ignore the specifics of the model for a minute). You may want to read up on 4x5 cameras before trying anything. Heres a video as well as this one on using a 4x5. If you are trying to get into film this may be a big (and expensive) place to start. First off this camera will require you to load each slide individually (unless you can get the 120 back as mentioned). Depending on what type of film you are using you are looking at somewhere around 5$-10$ a shot (not a roll, thats a single image cost). On top of that you will need a place that develops 4x5 negatives. This is hit or miss and if you are in a City you will most likely have better luck (here in Philly there is still a place that does it) . If you really want to dive deep you can develop this stuff at home. I would first secure a place to develop before shooting but thats just me. 

As for the mechanics of the camera there are a few things to check. As this is a bellows style camera (accordion looking thing) you may have some light leaks depending on how it was stored. Over time the fabric can degrade. This can be fixed in a variety of ways, if you look around the web you will find lots of how too's. you can check this by shining a flashlight in the camera in a dark room. This will yield obvious leaks but when you start shooting you may find smaller leaks as well. 

A camera like this has both the aperture and shutter control in the lens. In most of the stuff I have ever restored the faster speeds tend to work but the slower speeds can stick over time or be completely inoperative (typically turning into a bulb mode situation, sticking open). Depending on how bold you are you can fix this your self. Often times its just a result of dry oil and dirt which can be thinned and cleaned with naphtha. This however will require taking stuff apart which you may not want to do right away. Load the shutter at various speeds and just make sure its opening and closing for now. Make sure the aperture blades move when adjusted and if both of those things are working you should be ok to start taking a photo (quality not guaranteed).

You can also get most of the surface dust of with a hand blower  and some Q-Tips. Room temp water should be fine on the Q-Tips or any kind of non alcohol lens cleaner is what I use. You should free the focus rails of any gunk, you can thin the old oil off them with naphtha as well. 

As I said earlier this is an interesting place to start film shooting. I by no means want to discourage you from using this camera but I would simply personally start with a more common (but all manual) film camera (35mm or 120 medium format) and really get to know the film process. You should have no problem getting 35mm processed in most places still. This will help you understand manual settings and how they interact with film as well as some of the errors inherent to the process. In the long run this will most likely save you a lot of money and generally help you build into the 4x5. I say this mostly because I would hate to see you give up on film because the 4x5 ends up being expensive and cumbersome while the results are less than desirable. I learn by doing to messing with 35mm film in a cheap old nikon FT first helped me really learn how it worked before I went out and started playing with nice film cameras and shooting medium format (which I'm only now getting into).  

If you have any questions feel free to ask 

Regards 
Dave


----------

